# SNEmulDS 0.6 alpha now available



## archeide (Oct 9, 2007)

The preview-alpha version of SNEmulDS 0.6 is now available for all the brave testers around the world!

The GUI artworks are not ready, so you have a "naked" and not very pretty GUI, but at least, you have the multi languages support! So you can check if your language is correct.
Here is the list of available languages : Japanese (Katakana only), English, French, German, Italian, Spanish, 
Portuguese, Catalan, Polish, Dutch, Danish (those last five are made available by editing the snemul.cfg file).

Various External RAM packages can be used to improve large rom emulation : Supercard (32MB), M3 (32MB), Opera (8MB), EZ3/4/3-in-1 (8-16MB), G6 (32MB). 
There may be some problems with the external RAM library when lanching snemulds from slot2. Please tell me.

Scaling support has three modes :
- Full screen : nearly like snezzids
- Half scaling : "smart" scaling, only reduce half the backgrounds, and doesn't squish sprites. It looks quite fine in games.
- No scaling : no scaling at all, classic SNEmulDS mode, still default

Here is the complete list of changes compated to 0.5 beta:

- New GUI using framebuffer for sub screen
- Better human interface, improved file selector (alphabetical sorted), buttons, check boxes, multi choose zones, etc.
- New GUI supports joypad (joypad is not supported when emulator is running however).
- Multi language support (more than 10 supported, including katakan japanese !)
- Memory pak support (Opera RAM, Slot 2 card reader, etc. using libram) with paging or with large ROM mapping
- Scaling with pseudo bi-linear filtering and sprites squishing : full screen scaling (like snezzids), half scaling (half scaled and without sprites squishing), and no scaling (classic snemulds mode)
- Autiomatic SRAM saving when needed
- Some other bugfixes and improvements in GUI

http://snemul.com/ds/SNEmulDSv06.zip


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 9, 2007)

Holy awesome. Testing now!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW! Earthbound is perfect now (from what I have tested). Im using M3 lite as a expansion btw

EDIT - Hmmm.... I seem to be having problems on this frezzing on me D=


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 9, 2007)

YAY!


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 9, 2007)

Excellent archeide!  Thanks for all the work you put into this.


----------



## HyoImowano (Oct 9, 2007)

I LOVE BEING A TURTLE!


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 9, 2007)

How are the DKC games on this? Also do the mario games from Mario all stars run fine? I'd love to play the SNES remake of the first SMB on my DS.


----------



## square (Oct 9, 2007)

I am getting a White Screen on Chrono Trigger and Cannon Fodder, suggestions?

Music is working, and save states are loading but with still white screen

Edit-Almost forgot, using an R4 with opera rom expansion


----------



## lenselijer (Oct 9, 2007)

dkc works but not with the 3-in-1 expansion


----------



## Echo1 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> dkc works but not with the 3-in-1 expansion


Yes it does, just tried it.  

To the dev; any chance of fixing the save state freezing every now and then on certain games (e.g. DKC)?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 9, 2007)

Its still some problem whive it ex. super metroid works good but when you paus you got a black screen and when you resum from paus ist normal again. FF5 works but not so good. you cant see meny and battle options.

but all mario games and zelda: a link to past works fine


----------



## Citronat (Oct 9, 2007)

Did anybody know does Kirby Superstars works?
I must play it, because i love this game and i want to play it on the ds.


----------



## square (Oct 9, 2007)

All Stars works, so do Megaman X's,

No go on Front Mission or Ogre Battle though


----------



## Citronat (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a secod question is Kirbys Dreamland 3 working also?


----------



## square (Oct 9, 2007)

Kirby 3 is not working, nor is SD3, Romancing Saga 3, or mario RPG. 

I got metroid and mario Kart to work


----------



## Neoaka (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Echo1 @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lenselijer @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > dkc works but not with the 3-in-1 expansion
> ...



Are you sure about that? Did you have the 3-in-1 expansion pack slot-in by any chance? I just did a test on DKC 1, 2 and 3 with the 3-in-1 and it just freezes after loading the game. But without it, the game boots and runs fine.


----------



## yooeee (Oct 9, 2007)

i'm also getting the white screen on chrono trigger with the 3in1.  megaman x looks like it's working fine.  haven't played enough to check layer issues


----------



## square (Oct 9, 2007)

Metroid has some background layer issues in some screens, so far in the first ridley fight is the most noticable


----------



## square (Oct 9, 2007)

Chrono loads without an expansion plugged in!

Edit-Sorry Double Post


----------



## Echo1 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Neoaka @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Echo1 @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lenselijer @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> ...



Yeah, I am sure.  My 3-in-1 never leaves my DSL (no need, see).  Says it's using External RAM on loading (the game - DKC).


----------



## Echo1 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(yooeee @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> i'm also getting the white screen on chrono trigger with the 3in1.Â megaman x looks like it's working fine.Â haven't played enough to check layer issues



Also works fine (using) the 3-in-1.

Edit:  Oh, I am using the R4DS, if that makes any difference at all.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Citronat @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> I have a secod question is Kirbys Dreamland 3 working also?


I thought Kirby 3/ Superstar & Mario RPG wouldn't work because their SNES carts came with extra shit the DS can't handle well?


----------



## Levente (Oct 9, 2007)

Donkey Kong 1,2,3 don't work!


----------



## Echo1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes they do!


----------



## yooeee (Oct 9, 2007)

i'm using the r4 also and have a 3in1.  clearly some people are having expansion pak problems with chrono trigger and the DKC games, but for some reason echo1 can get it to work.  maybe it's the rom?  i don't remember if i trimmed the rom before or anything.  anyways.  we need more people to see if these do work or not.


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are the games I tired so far:

Aladdin U - Playable but with some graphical glitches, good framerate
Batman Returns U - freezes after the the Mission 1 text, black screen
Bio Metal U - seems 100% playable, excellent framerate
Captain Commando - No title screen, no character select screen, but the game is playable with some framerate issues
Cool Spot - major graphical glitches, somewhat plyable, excellent framerate
Donkey Kong Country U v1.2 - Title Screen glitches, very bad slowdown, the foreground layer is missing but the game is playable
Final Fight J - loads and there is sound, but due to major graphical glitches it's unplayable
Final Fight 2 U - Seems 100% playable, excellent framerate
Final Fight 3 U - Seems 100% playable, excellent framerate
Super Mario All Stars + Mario World - only tried the first SMB, 100% playable, minor framerate issues
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV - Turtles in Time U - Seems 100% playable, excellent framerate 

Bottom line, I can't believe this is an Alpha version, this is a fantastic emulator!
Also I love the Interface, I like it better this way than with some artwork or something that might make it difficult to read.


----------



## archeide (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(yooeee @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> i'm using the r4 also and have a 3in1.Â clearly some people are having expansion pak problems with chrono trigger and the DKC games, but for some reason echo1 can get it to work.Â maybe it's the rom?Â i don't remember if i trimmed the rom before or anything.Â anyways.Â we need more people to see if these do work or not.


Yes, maybe trimming the ROM makes the emulator crashes when it try to access the deleted part, .... or maybe not. 
But it would be interesting to check this with a clean ROM!

I must also fix a problem when snemulds is launched from slot 2 devices. There is a conflict between the expansion pack RAM and the FATLib


----------



## ganons (Oct 9, 2007)

wouldnt it bettrt to use (E) roms instead as it has 50fps and (U)has 60fps? Thats what I read about on the psp emultion of snes


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(ganons @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> wouldnt it bettrt to use (E) roms instead as it has 50fps and (U)has 60fps? Thats what I read about on the psp emultion of snes



Good point, so is there a DKC version that's 100% playable?


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 9, 2007)

If it was originally converted to 50fps correctly, maybe. A lot of games aren't and will run slower instead. Note that most modern LCD screens are 60fps native, not 50.


----------



## r3v3rb (Oct 9, 2007)

any idea what format the roms need to be  i have placed mine as .smc files in the emu folder but none show up and they are all games you guys have working ??


----------



## stormwolf18 (Oct 9, 2007)

read the readme first, your rom must be into SNES folder or else, you have to modify the cfg file


----------



## Echo1 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(yooeee @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> i'm using the r4 also and have a 3in1.Â clearly some people are having expansion pak problems with chrono trigger and the DKC games, but for some reason echo1 can get it to work.Â maybe it's the rom?Â i don't remember if i trimmed the rom before or anything.Â anyways.Â we need more people to see if these do work or not.


The ROMS I'm using are the (U) versions.  I have all my ROMS and SNEmulDS files in a separate directory (named SNES) in the route directory.

Oh, and none of the ROMS have been trimmed.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Echo1 @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(yooeee @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm using the r4 also and have a 3in1.Â clearly some people are having expansion pak problems with chrono trigger and the DKC games, but for some reason echo1 can get it to work.Â maybe it's the rom?Â i don't remember if i trimmed the rom before or anything.Â anyways.Â we need more people to see if these do work or not.
> ...


I would hope you aren't trimming your SNES ROMs, that breaks alot of emulators as they look for exact filesize.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 9, 2007)

Chrono Trigger seems to freeze on me when waking up at the beginning

D=


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got a problem with Chrono Trigger.  The sound is really mucked up.  I didn't have this problem with 0.4.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 9, 2007)

There is no diagonal support. That makes me sad.


----------



## Smack (Oct 9, 2007)

The new version is lookin good but sadly NHL '94 still freezes mid game when you leave the sound on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The GUI has some serious potential though.


----------



## pasc (Oct 9, 2007)

right

But still: SUPER METROID WORKS !


----------



## ismaboof (Oct 9, 2007)

Kirby SS supported? It's a long shot but I hope so!

EDIT: nope it doesn't


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm a bit lost here. Why does SNEmulDS need external RAM? What does the extra RAM allow that couldn't be done before?


----------



## leetcakes (Oct 10, 2007)

This is freezing at FS initialization on my SClite rumble if i DLDI it. If i do not DLDI, it says FS initialization failed, continue anyway, but it will fail to find the roms in /SNES because of no DLDI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyone know a solution?


----------



## housemonkey (Oct 10, 2007)

Everything I have thrown at this so far has seemed to work. Ultimate Parodius and Megaman X even seem slightly better out of the gate than before....

Wish I had some more time to play around right now with it.


I think I'll try and test out a couple of semi-obscure games a bot latter and see how they do.

I am already very happy to see this new interface though. WAY less ghetto than before.


----------



## Harpuia (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, Bahamut Lagoon was near perfect until I got into a battle; black screen'd


----------



## xbmcuser (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(leetcakes @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> This is freezing at FS initialization on my SClite rumble if i DLDI it. If i do not DLDI, it says FS initialization failed, continue anyway, but it will fail to find the roms in /SNES because of no DLDI
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly the same with SC Lite Rumble. Anybody get it working on SC lite rumble?


----------



## Talaria (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't wait for the much needed gui release. Just been playing Super Metroid with it, vast improvement. Thanks Archeide

Edit- I can load Chrono Trigger (not trimmed) on my R4 with 3 in 1 inserted. SNEmulDS recognised external ram and i booted it up no problems no white screens. Although there are some graphical errors and layer issue which hope will be fixed in future updates.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2007)

Guys I can load Chrono Trigger but of course there're some layer issues. The text sometimes doesn't come up and characters overlap certain characters. Battles are fine. I can't start Secret Of Evermore, I get a white screen after the Squaresoft sign. I'm using R4 only. And my Megaman X2 boots up BUT the sprites aren't there. I can't see X and the enemies soooo no point playing lol. MMX and MMX3 don't work. Oh by the way I tried the (E) and (U) Versions of Secret Of Evermore but it doesn't work.

EDIT - Ok suddenly MMX works fine. Only the sound lags by maybe half a sec. MMX2 and MMX3 have no layers still.

EDIT again - Forget it I can't see what Vile is saying. But at least I can see X and the enemies.


----------



## aerospacegod (Oct 10, 2007)

earthbound works!


*orgasm*


----------



## housemonkey (Oct 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure MMX2 and MMX3 have always been that way. Are they not games with a special graphics chip?


----------



## MajinGohan (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(housemonkey @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> I am pretty sure MMX2 and MMX3 have always been that way. Are they not games with a special graphics chip?


I think so. Both games have those 3D-Effect thingies. Don´t know what the corresponding chip was called, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, is the speed increased significantly by the RAM extenstion?


----------



## HyoImowano (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ViRGE @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> I'm a bit lost here. Why does SNEmulDS need external RAM? What does the extra RAM allow that couldn't be done before?



The DS only has 4MB of internal RAM, some games are bigger than the available RAM (remember, the emulator has to load into RAM too) and so they use the expansion pack for those games.


----------



## OSW (Oct 10, 2007)

people have mentioned rom trimming... can you trim snes roms?


----------



## landerx (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(MajinGohan @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(housemonkey @ Oct 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty sure MMX2 and MMX3 have always been that way. Are they not games with a special graphics chip?
> ...



C4 chip custom made by Capcom...


----------



## JPH (Oct 10, 2007)

Been waiting for this a long while.

I'm going to try and see if it can emulate EarthBound perfectly now...


----------



## fugazi (Oct 11, 2007)

the Emulator is totally awesome, i love it.

SMASH T.V. works perfect and saves state too, but when i load a state, the games freezes.

I have playing with the options but the game allways freeze after loading a state.

the other games i've tried save and load fine.

In previous versions of the emu the game save and loads fine, but i want to use the latest version, i love the interface and the new screen scaling.


----------



## Cplus (Oct 11, 2007)

Damn... my roms are in /SNES and i dont have any games in the list ????


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Cplus @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> Damn... my roms are in /SNES and i dont have any games in the list ????



man, sorry but I know you've probably done this, but just to make sure.
Is your cfg file in the root directory of your flashcard? Meaning it's not put in any subfolders or anything, but directly in G:\ or F:\, whatever your drive letter for the flashcard is.
And are your ROMs unrar'd/unzipped?


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Lynx The Dark @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Cplus @ Oct 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn... my roms are in /SNES and i dont have any games in the list ????
> ...



Is the file extension .smc?


----------



## KirbyPink (Oct 16, 2007)

Ran it on my DS-X. Works good so far. Some minor things, the sound effects and the music stutters from time to time, but oooh i love the speed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Runs just as i want it to. Also, at the intro stage. The lamp layer is still not working. Other then that...ROCK ON!
Edit: Tried with X 2 and X 3 . Both got 4 errors . And no sprite of anyone is displayed. Music works tough.


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL, one of the main things I love about this forum - it's full of jellybeans!  

Has anyone had any luck getting Mortal Kombat 2 to work?  I've been hunting for different dumps, as different roms seem to work differently.


----------



## test84 (Nov 2, 2007)

keep up the good work! :3


----------



## test84 (Nov 2, 2007)

note that some games like Megaman X still run better on 0.5beta than 0.6alpha.

and config file in this version doesnt have less data. (e.g., it doesnt have MEGAMAN X compatiblity data inside)

and is it possible to convert my save files from SNES9X to SNEmulDS?


----------



## jameez (Nov 21, 2007)

where can i get a patched version of this for my r4? i dont know how to to that


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 21, 2007)

DLDI patching has not been needed on the R4 for quite a while now. IIRC autopatching was added in loaded 1.10, and loader 1.12 was just released.


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

So I guess this seals the deal:  I'm going to buy an EZ 3-in-1 for the RAM expansion.

any final words on how Earthbound runs?


----------



## Narin (May 6, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> So I guess this seals the deal:  I'm going to buy an EZ 3-in-1 for the RAM expansion.
> 
> any final words on how Earthbound runs?


Its playable on the SNEmulDS, I was able to play Earthbound on there but it required some tweaking on the config file and also changing the tile/background priorities to get the layers to overlap correctly.


----------



## snuggles (May 8, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> snuggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any suggested config tweaks?  A working boss-battle layer set-up?  Thanks : )


----------



## metaljesse (Jul 5, 2008)

hey everyone, I'm really new at this whole flashkit emulation thing. I'm having a lot of trouble getting Mario Kart to work right. I have the config file in the mail directory, as well as the emulator .nds file. My games are all working except for Mario Kart (Earthworm Jim, Mario All-Stars, Street Fighter 2, Super Mario World, Super Metroid).

Can anyone help me?


----------



## GameDragon (Jul 5, 2008)

I believe Mario Kart does not work on SNEmulDS.


----------

